# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Mapped local associations

## Blackbrood

I have been messing around with google maps and trying to map various associations. I didn't realise how many there are but I have done I think Scotland. Have I missed any? 

Also what is the page loading time like,  I dont know if I have got to much html code in there from google and slowing the page down.

click here to have a nosey at the map

BB

----------


## gavin

Nice!  It loads fine.  I had considered doing one sometime that would have the areas of each association delimited somehow, but don't know how to do it yet.  We have experimented with Google Maps in a private area on the forum for mapping Varroa free and not-free areas.

Some are not in the right place.  Kelvin Valley for example meets in Lenzie.  Fife has two associations, one meeting in Scotlandwell (I was there tonight) and one in Cupar.

cheers

Gavin

----------


## Blackbrood

Thanks for the feed back Gavin, I have tweaked those two . the trouble is Google maps doesn't always know where an area is, so I went by the secretary addresses, not ideal. As for mapping the varroa areas I cannot see why that wouldn't be possible even quite easy but the areas would all have straight lines as edges and not curves.

----------

